# I will plow anywhere within 600 miles of cleveland



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 2008 tundra 7.5 plow v box spreader snow blower and a helper and i am available... if you need help im here and will travel to you.. two years of expience... and commercial insurance please contact me.... we have no snow here. I have references from baltimore last weekend.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

You drove to Baltimore to plow last weekend?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

mycirus;923652 said:


> You drove to Baltimore to plow last weekend?


I was all set to take 4 trucks and a skidsteer to Baltimore, its only a 5 hr trip for us from my town. But no one got back to me :crying:


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

yup check my post on that baltimore link... also if you need help in erie i would be glad to join ya...Jon


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

jcart;923650 said:


> I have a 2008 tundra 7.5 plow v box spreader snow blower and a helper and i am available... if you need help im here and will travel to you.. two years of expience... and commercial insurance please contact me.... we have no snow here. I have references from baltimore last weekend.


how was the plowing in baltimore? bet it was a good experience


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

22 hours plowing and 15 driving there and back ....;it was a good trip could have stayed another day or two i think


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jcart;923759 said:


> 22 hours plowing and 15 driving there and back ....;it was a good trip could have stayed another day or two i think


How did you get paid?


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

same day cash


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

jcart;923769 said:


> same day cash


cant beat that.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

man i thought i was desperate! lol why didnt you find yourself some work around town in aug/sept guy? contracts pay whether it snows or not!


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

And to top it off Ron was a great guy to work for and his crews do a great job!


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

well... everyone here it would seem... doesnt want to do contracts... not to mention a lot of stuff is being eaten up by the larger companies... i dont mind driving to where the snow is ... money is better if you know where to look. I do sub for one of them as well as my own contracts... just having a hard time selling seasaonal in a depressed city...hell i havent been out once to salt yet for mine or their accounts... no one whats to pay for it.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Well if we ever get snow down here i'll give you a call, we can alway's use one more.


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

please do i would appreciate it... 440 479 1777


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

600 miles? Man thats a long haul to get work.

You should pack up and come to Canada for the winters and do seasonal contracts. I could get an easy $10,000 per month in contracts here within 75 miles if I had enough equipment. I'm currently doing $5500 per month with one truck and the route only takes me 4 hours to complete.


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

Id have to get a ministers permit for that ...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;923868 said:


> 600 miles? Man thats a long haul to get work.
> 
> You should pack up and come to Canada for the winters and do seasonal contracts. I could get an easy $10,000 per month in contracts here within 75 miles if I had enough equipment. I'm currently doing $5500 per month with one truck and the route only takes me 4 hours to complete.


Is that 4 or 5 months?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;923868 said:


> 600 miles? Man thats a long haul to get work.
> 
> You should pack up and come to Canada for the winters and do seasonal contracts. I could get an easy $10,000 per month in contracts here within 75 miles if I had enough equipment. I'm currently doing $5500 per month with one truck and the route only takes me 4 hours to complete.


but how much of that is salt... assuming you have salt in contracts... $229/hour... come on bud, its not hard math


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm coming to T.O. that's good money. That is just in driveways? 5 month work?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;923879 said:


> but how much of that is salt... assuming you have salt in contracts... $229/hour... come on bud, its not hard math


Peanuts for you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grassman09;923891 said:


> I'm coming to T.O. that's good money. That is just in driveways? 5 month work?


You might as well your everywhere else.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JD Dave;923920 said:


> You might as well your everywhere else.


News to me. Funny that coming from a guy who lives in Caledon and plows in south Miss and Toronto?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

22 hours plowing...15 hours driving....plus sleeping arrangements? And you still came out with profit? Do you drive everywhere with the plow on the truck?


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

sleep in the rig ... and yep made a profit


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

p.s. there is a big difference between ambition and desperation


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well sure post this *after* I got my drive cleaned out this morning.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry if I questioned your method of business, there has to be more money in it for you then there is up my way. 

So do you hall your plow on a trailer or drive with it on the front?


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

on the truck ... its a snow dogg so it is uber light ... hell i get 18mpg loaded or not lol


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Salt is on top of that figure, thats just plowing alone. My contracts all started November 1st for residential and November 15th for commercials.

For salting, so far in December I have profited $468 after costs.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Sign me up, I'll send a guy out to T.O for that kinda money... JD Dave is right that is peanuts for my 2 trucks but I think could arrange a 3rd truck with a V and Ebling subbing for you for $180 / hour - You'll still make $50/ hour pure money... Sound like a plan? LOL


----------



## jcart (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump bump bump


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I think thats great, storm chasing, hell the roofers have been doing it for years. If we don't get anything here soon I'll be doing it to get out of the house.


----------

